# Is this guy on drugs or what....



## JLM Racing (Apr 12, 2008)

Would you pay this much for a Sauber Merc..

http://cgi.ebay.com/MERCEDES-BENZ-S...mdZViewItemQQptZSlot_Cars?hash=item5884547264


----------



## motrcitygearhead (Nov 29, 2001)

Guys just "fishing" for a someone who has more money than brains.Someone that has a son that is "into" competetive slotcars who assumes that this car will make them an instant winner.We all not what that gets you...........


----------



## CJ53 (Oct 30, 2007)

Geez,, I have the body,, USA version.. minty, not in package, no chassis, anyone want it for 200.00?? 

JK,, I'll trade it for something..

CJ


----------



## motrcitygearhead (Nov 29, 2001)

will it make me faster and win more!!! jk!!:thumbsup:


----------



## Bill Hall (Jan 6, 2007)

Geez guys!

Read the description! Has magnetic ground effects.


----------



## Slott V (Feb 3, 2005)

I'm willing to bet he fat fingered a decimal place or two when listing that. Those are collectible but aren't that rare. I have a few of the original EX cars in the pit cases untouched, including that one. If he gets $1,500 for that one I'll be selling mine! :freak:


----------



## akahollywood (Jun 26, 2008)

The price is what the seller intended. After seeing it here, I sent the seller a question about the price. The answer was that import prices are going sky high and anyone who follows the market would know that. Mmmmmm.


----------



## shocker36 (Jul 5, 2008)

The only import Ive seen go sky high was the one of a hand full AFX that was yellow with the flag on the hood. He must also deal in "fine" art


----------



## 1976Cordoba (Sep 20, 2000)

So who's gonna snipe?


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

darn!! My offer of 14.99 was declined..


----------



## Slott V (Feb 3, 2005)

akahollywood said:


> The price is what the seller intended. After seeing it here, I sent the seller a question about the price. The answer was that import prices are going sky high and anyone who follows the market would know that. Mmmmmm.


In that case I'll answer YES to the question of this topic...


----------



## SwamperGene (Dec 1, 2003)

I'm wondering if people pull this kind of stuff just to somehow write it off later as dead inventory. :freak:


----------



## Slott V (Feb 3, 2005)

I think this guy needs a reality break... Here is his "market". :dude:

http://shop.ebay.com/i.html?_nkw=TO...t=Slot_Cars&_odkw=MERCEDES+TOMY+AFX&_osacat=0


----------



## 82whiskey (Sep 6, 2009)

Wow! 1967 Tomy Davis card for $1.75!

:tongue:


----------



## Bill Hall (Jan 6, 2007)

akahollywood said:


> The price is what the seller intended. After seeing it here, I sent the seller a question about the price. The answer was that import prices are going sky high and anyone who follows the market would know that. Mmmmmm.


Maybe it's Yen?


----------



## afxcrazy (Aug 23, 2008)

akahollywood said:


> The price is what the seller intended. After seeing it here, I sent the seller a question about the price. The answer was that import prices are going sky high and anyone who follows the market would know that. Mmmmmm.


True the weak Dollar made buying from Japan a costly deal. But that means we simply don't by AFX and Tyco off that site till sellers lower there prices.


----------



## roadrner (Jul 21, 1999)

Will have to pass on this one.  rr


----------



## T-Jet Racer (Nov 16, 2006)

Stand Back!!! It's All Mine!!!!!!


----------



## H.O. Slotrods (Jan 30, 2009)

hey its GOT free shipping!


----------



## txronharris (Jun 1, 2005)

You think this one will make it into the "what's the most you've ever spent" thread?

Last time I checked, those style bodies are about 9.00. I guess a little paint and I'd have me a 1500.00 slot car. Now where's that Krylon can????????


----------



## SuperFist (Aug 7, 2005)

He's on crack.









__________________


----------



## copperhead71 (Aug 2, 2007)

posted in wrong place(ME)


----------

